# Slovenian: pravna ureditev



## skye

Pridružujem se zadnje čase tipičnim vprašanjem: 

kako bi v angleščini rekli pravna ureditev?

Legal order ali legal arrangement mi nekako ne zveni najbolj primerno.

edit: mišljena je pravna ureditev države


----------



## Duya

Legal system?


----------



## skye

Perhaps. I was also thinking about this solution. But I'm not sure if they're one and the same thing. 

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## Athaulf

If you have in mind the fundamental institutions and principles on which a state is founded (i.e. whether it's a republic or monarchy, a parliamentary or presidential system, etc.), then perhaps _constitutional order_ or _constitutional system_ would be a better alternative.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Have you tried yet the Eurokorpus, Evroterm and similar databases?
Links are here: http://evroterm.gov.si/slovar/slovar.html


----------



## skye

Oh, ja, na evroterm sem čisto pozabila. Tam imajo kar "Slovenian legislation". Constitutional system bi bilo mogoče tudi v redu. 

And why I keep switching from English to Slovenian and back I also don't know.


----------



## Athaulf

skye said:


> And why I keep switching from English to Slovenian and back I also don't know.



Probably because you were getting answers in English from Serbs and Croats whose Slovenian skills are only passive.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

I actually prefer to write in English because I don't want others to be disappointed because they cannot understand. Like I am when I see people writing in Russian, Polish or Spanish here on this very subforum. I should writ bilingual! 

Jaz rajši pišem v angleščini, ker ne maram, da bi bili drugi razočarani, ker ne razumejo. Kot sem jaz, kadar ljudje pišejo v ruščini, poljščini ali španščini tukaj na točno tem podforumu. Morala bi pisati dvojezično!


----------



## skye

I write in English most of the time I think. 

But there were several threads lately where people asked for translations and mostly Slovenians replied.


----------

